# Finger shooters, do you use a sight? Or instinctive?



## pastorsteve (Apr 11, 2006)

Just wondering if finger shooters shoot instincive (without a sight) or so you use a sight? Or is there 3D classes for both? Just curious... Thanks


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I use sights. 

The one time I tried shooting a compound barebow, I frightened myself with the speed that I lost arrows.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I shoot fingers and Barebow . No sights on my bow , but I use an aiming method called gap shooting


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

There are classes for both in 3D and field. I started out in my youth as a gap shooter. Then to a string walker, and finaly a sight shooter in 78. Been shooting a sight since. Probably one of the darkest day of my archery career looking back was the day I put a sight on a bow. The other dark day was when I went to a compound. When I concede that my fingers don't work anymore and I need to pick up a release, then I think it wil be all over and I'll just work on my old cars and fish.....


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I shot fingers with a 5 pin sight from 1992 until 2006 but due to BAD target panic I know shoot fingers instictively (sub conscious gapping system).

In the UK for 3D we have 3 3D compound classes and we all shoot the same pegs (it a lot simpler our side of the pond). In the US you've Probably got 20 classes!

Bowhunter = fingers no sight (must shoot split fingers).

Compound Ltd = fingers 5 pin sight (split fingers)

Compound Unlimited = Scopes, release aid etc. pretty much anything goes.

I have shot all 3 classes.

Bowhunter is definately the most fun but the one I am the worst at but I have picked up a few medals in it.


----------



## pastorsteve (Apr 11, 2006)

*Why split finger?*

Why can't one shoot 3 under?


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

pastorsteve said:


> Why can't one shoot 3 under?


To stop people string walking.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

No sights for me for 28 yrs. they just get in the way !!


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

Recurve- instinctive

Compound- instinctive (bowfishing) or sometimes just a front sight (no peep).

I killed my first deer back in '85 with a PSE Vector, on the run, using fingers and a front sight.

It's fast, and pretty accurate, but on a right to left trotter and me being right handed, was not the easiest of shots (but hey, back then shoots had mover targets so it was a practiced thing).

I much prefer no sights, and the arrow close to my hand. I tried setting up my Oneida AF with a QT750 very low, but it still was too distant from what I was used to, in shooting my Blackwidow off the shelf.

Somebody needs to make a radiused riser bow with 50% let off so we can have a barebow/handicapped "recurve". I know somebody used to make one, but can't find anything on it now.

I like the idea of the Monster Dragon, but not the shoot through cables (for instinctive). It'd also suck having to grind the riser on such a nice bow :mg:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Pastorsteve, I don't know why in England you can't shoot 3 under but in the USA you can shoot 3 under in any of the Archery organization, there are some restricitions about touching the nock while drawing and during the shot but that is not hard to accomplish. Hope this helps.. I shoot there under and a gap system.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey..Bob.!!.Thought that was you ..How was that turkey u won at SCBA?


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I shoot with sights


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*no sights here*

15 years shooting , never used sights , never will
stop loosing a lot of arrows after about three years
now i rarely completly miss a 3d target , so i have a lot of fun
different clases here on shoots , but not many competitors in the no sights class , just enough to keep me sharp


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

NeilM said:


> I use sights.
> 
> The one time I tried shooting a compound barebow, I frightened myself with the speed that I lost arrows.


Neil.......I giggled at that! Brought me back to my childhood. I bought all my arrows with my paper route money, but Mom was my transport. She would always say, "I just don't see how you can loose arrows that fast."

By the way, I use a sight.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

i just switched this Year from sights and a release and all that stuff to just a barebow fingers and ill never look back!!!!! It was the best decision i had ever made. By the way i loose alot of arrows to. Being a young lad i shoot ALOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

Sights, I always struggled with instinctive shooting. Probably due to my poor deepth perception. Never gave up on fingers as I just liked shooting a bow that way.


----------



## Z Barebow (Feb 11, 2008)

3 guesses, first two don't count. (With my handle, I'm pretty transparent!) Only way I have ever shot.

Sights block my view.

I gap shoot for hunting. For target, I adjust my setup have arrow point to settle just below X.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Limey said:


> To stop people string walking.


Dang, I didn't know it was contagious. (smile)

I have never used a sight and have no instinct for archery. I use my own aiming system, a combination of face walking (which isn't contagious either) and point of aim. Oh, and I shoot a modern barebow recurve.

Dave


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

Three pin sight, no peep.


----------



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

*No sight here*

shot every discipline in archery but i love shooting bare bow when you get a x its a feeling like you really done something.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*sring walk*

Quote:
Originally Posted by pastorsteve 
Why can't one shoot 3 under? 

To stop people string walking

so i ask : is it illegal on barebow classes to string walk ?


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Barebow and I shoot with split fingers.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

white tail 10* said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by pastorsteve
> Why can't one shoot 3 under?
> 
> ...


Under NFAA/IFAA rules string walking puts you in Barebow class.

Dave


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Dave, are you going to make the outdoor Sectional in Farmington, Fathers day weekend in 09?? Hope to see you there, how about Vegas in Feb...?


----------



## Z Barebow (Feb 11, 2008)

Dave T said:


> Under NFAA/IFAA rules string walking puts you in Barebow class.
> 
> Dave


Barebow you can string walk. You do not have stabilizer restrictions.

Competive Bowhunter you can not string walk. (Finger must stay in contact with nock). You are also limited on stabilizer length.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*does CB really exists ????*



Z Barebow said:


> Barebow you can string walk. You do not have stabilizer restrictions.
> 
> Competive Bowhunter you can not string walk. (Finger must stay in contact with nock). You are also limited on stabilizer length.


well , divisions seem fair , but i cant find results on the NFAA page for Competitive Bowhunter , just barebow , where can you compete in CB ?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

archer_nm said:


> Dave, are you going to make the outdoor Sectional in Farmington, Fathers day weekend in 09?? Hope to see you there, how about Vegas in Feb...?


I'm not good enough indoors for Vegas. Embarrassing myself at the State Indoor Championship is enough (smile).

If my bad back is up to the trip I would like to try and make it to Farmington. I missed the shoot there last summer because of back problems. Getting old sure ain't for wimps, 'specially when you're busted up from an adventurous youth. (LOL) 

Dave


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Competative BH*

For NFAA it is listed under Adult Male Bow Hunter (AMBH)
In Vegas it is Non Sighted Limited. You will be put in with both the guys/girls of barebow and bowhunter classes.
In IBO it is the MCU class. As of today, there is no string walking. However, the IBO annual meeting is scheduled for this Saturday and I put a petition in to the IBO to allow string walking once again. Hopefully that will pass. I hate using sights for target shooting.
Alan


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Come on Dave you need not be embarrsed, you might be surprised. Heck we even have a guy that comes all the way from Japan and shoots his FITA recurve set up and is always at the bottom of the list and he has a ball smiles the whole time. Hope you change your mind.


----------



## Cyrille (Nov 30, 2008)

*instinctive*

I shoot bare-bow, always have I tried sights on my compound, didn't like them, didn't like the compound, went right back to traditonal type bows.


----------



## FallingCrows (Sep 24, 2007)

I use one pin that is set for 20 yards.


----------



## ponddork (Dec 27, 2005)

pins


----------



## Z Barebow (Feb 11, 2008)

white tail 10* said:


> well , divisions seem fair , but i cant find results on the NFAA page for Competitive Bowhunter , just barebow , where can you compete in CB ?


I seem to remember State of MN (Where I shoot) and NFAA had a falling out several years ago. I think NFAA wanted the State indoor to follow the NFAA rules by the book. More restrictive on classes and less age groups than the State tourney wanted. (And wanted money for doing very little). This is one of the classes NFAA did not recognize and MSAA did. (Even though there aren't many of us who shoot it.)

If memory serves, the differences between barebow and competitive BH is you must have your finger touching the nock in CBH, (eliminates string walking) and your stabilizer must be less than 12"? (Can't remember exact measurement)


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Difference*



> If memory serves, the differences between barebow and competitive BH is you must have your finger touching the nock in CBH, (eliminates string walking) and your stabilizer must be less than 12"? (Can't remember exact measurement)


That is correct. The two main differences are the stabilizer rule (12 in for BH) and allowing string walking in BB. Also, it is a well documented fact that stringwalkers are much better looking than gap shooters.


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep especially the ones with no hair on their heads!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Well my Cost Guard buddy............ Thats funny I don't care who you are........: But in your case not very true....


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

barebow here


----------

